# update von Debian Etch auf Lenny Stable



## psprofi (16. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mein Debian etch auch lenny stable upgraden und hab schon ein icpconfig laufen.

Muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich Upgraden möchte??
ich habe IspConfig 2


----------



## planet_fox (16. Feb. 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ISP läuft in Verbindung mit Apache 1 und dieser wird in Lenny nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

Der apache 1 von ispconfig läuft auch unter debian lenny, er ist nämlich nicht von debian.



> Muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich Upgraden möchte??


Am besten erstmal abwarten und nichts überstürzen. In den nächsten tagen wird das perfekt setup howto für lenny veröffentlicht und das kann recht hilfreich sein, wenn nach dem Update etwas nicht mehr geht.


----------



## psprofi (16. Feb. 2009)

Ich denke auch das ich nichts überstürzen werde.

Danke für die infos


----------



## Vision (20. Okt. 2009)

Ich habe ispconfig2 und würde auch gerne zu lenny upgraden. Gibt es da inzwischen Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2009)

das geht an sich problemlos. Einfach ein Dist upgrade machen und danach die perfect server Anleitung für ispconfig 2 und debian lenny noch einmal durchgehen und sehen, ob die Konfigurationsdateien denen der Anleitung entsprechen. Es kann sein dass sich im Bereich postfix / sasl was geändert aht, das müsstest Du dann anpassen.


----------



## Evilchen (13. Mai 2010)

Sry für das raufholen, aber ich wollts der vollständigkeit halber nachreichen.  von Echt auf Lenny geht, aber mit etwas tücken. Beim Postfix und SASL hat sich tatsächlich etwas geändert und der Emailversand aus externen Programmen (also per smtp) geht nicht mehr. Das Passwort wird wiederholt abgefragt, als ob es falsch wäre.  im Log erscheint das saslauthd nicht gefunden werden kann.  Eine lösung erarbeite ich grade, ich schreibs dann hier mal rein.  Jaja, Etch is sehr alt, aber ich habs bis vor kurzem halt sauber am laufen gehabt


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2010)

Die Lösung ist dass Du nochmal die Schritte der Postfix Konfiguration des perfects setup guide durchgehen musst für die Zielversion, bei Dir also Lenny und die Änderungen entsprecehnd in der sasl Konfiguration vornehmen.


----------



## Evilchen (15. Mai 2010)

Naja, leider find ich kein perfekt server für debian Lenny und ISPConfig 2  Da ich noch einen schweren Kater hab, werd ich mich morgen mal durchwühlen, vieleicht find ich den Haken ja auch im alleingang


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2010)

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig2


----------

